# Removing CA Glue from plating?



## jzerger (Apr 27, 2012)

I needed to glue a "twirling clip" into a press-fit pen (Comfort style) and got a glue (CA Medium) smudge on the top of the pen.  Is there an efficient way to do this...  I've tried rubbing alcohol, nail-polish remover with acetone, lighter fluid, with little success.  I'm afraid of soaking the thing in anything as it's now glued to the cap....and so the acrylic pen.

I've scraped it off in the past resulting in scraping off part of the plating...
Any ideas?  
Thanks,
john


----------



## StephenM (Apr 27, 2012)

Try ammonia.  I did a fuming experiment and after I fumed the white oak blanks (with the tubes already glued in), the tubes came right out.


----------



## its_virgil (Apr 27, 2012)

Acetone is the accepted solvent for CA glue. One hint: stop using CA for gluing pen parts into place. A better choice is red or blue loctite. Another better choice is two part epoxy. Both loctite and epoxy can be wiped off before they dry. Loctite is my choice for gluing pen parts into place.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## jzerger (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks for the help!


----------



## nava1uni (Apr 29, 2012)

I have found that the CA remover from Woodcraft will take it off metal without affecting the lacquer finish or plating.  DAMHIKT  It doesn't smell like acetone and doesn't leave any residue like acetone.


----------

